# How to force on-board graphics card??



## JuarezCause (Jul 5, 2013)

So my friend has been having problems since he updated his drivers has the pc will crash when he uses the graphic card he has (not onboard) it's a 6800gs AGP, yes it's outdated but he's gonna make an upgrade althoug it will take some months. 

Anyway back to topic since he updated his drivers the he sees lots of artifacts on the desktop and he can't play games, the gpu is probably dying, but we wanted to try and install some older drivers. The thing is that he's experiecing some crashes when he uses the 6800 but it seems you can't install the drivers without the graphics card and while on the bios when changing the Primary Graphics Device to PCI won't use the onboard. How can we force the onboard?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2013)

Check BIOS setting. Also removing the Video card (physically) from the system should default to onboard graphics. Also try booting in safe mode if you have to in order to see if you can install drivers from there.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 5, 2013)

More information such as what motherboard and CPU would be helpful.


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 5, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Check BIOS setting. Also removing the Video card (physically) from the system should default to onboard graphics. Also try booting in safe mode if you have to in order to see if you can install drivers from there.



The only settings that seemed to affect the onboard would be the Primary Graphics Device (two options: AGP or PCI) installing the gpu and selecting PCI wont affect it has it seems to simply ignore the selection. Has for safe mode I'll try it out tomorrow. Getting some help so things run smoother when comes back we're far from each other and he his a bit "noob" at this.



> More information such as what motherboard and CPU would be helpful.



Pentium D 945 I believe and Asrock P4mv800


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2013)

JuarezCause said:


> The only settings that seemed to affect the onboard would be the Primary Graphics Device (two options: AGP or PCI) installing the gpu and selecting PCI wont affect it has it seems to simply ignore the selection. Has for safe mode I'll try it out tomorrow. Getting some help so things run smoother when comes back we're far from each other and he his a bit "noob" at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium D 945 I believe and Asrock P4mv800



Hmm removing the VGA card should work. As for drivers take a look at this just in case:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=P4VM800&o=All


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 5, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Hmm removing the VGA card should work. As for drivers take a look at this just in case[/url]



Already installed all those drivers. The problem seems to be when installing the nvidia drivers (going for 285.58 WQHl) my friend reported that an error appears saying that , it's not possible to detect the hardware, or something like that, like if it was asking to have the 6800 GS installed.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2013)

So the card is not being detected. Have you tried different drivers? Also i now this will sound a little hard but can you try the card in a spare PC or someone elses system if you have lying around. Also this is another thing but is the power supply also sufficient to run the card. (How many watts and Amperage on the 12V+ line)


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 5, 2013)

He has used that power supply for some time now, It's pretty old (probably dying) so when he uses the 6800 gs sometimes the PC crashes and we didn't want it to crash while he install the older drivers, using the onboard doesnt crash the PC but the onboard only works without the 6800 insstalled is there a way to force the onboard ON with the 6800 gs


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 5, 2013)

Hmm so you want to make the 6800GS work in conjunction with the integrated card? Sort of like Virtu MVP ? If so i dont believe it work on older boards. Also if the PSU is dying i would suggest that you try a different one to see if the system will behave normally.


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 5, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Hmm so you want to make the 6800GS work in conjunction with the integrated card?



No not really, anyway we're going to try with a diferent gpu and he's going to buy a new psu. 
Just wanted to thank you for the help. 

P.S: If this problem sticks in your head I can try to explain better  ...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 6, 2013)

As far as I know, AGP boards don't allow simultaneous onboard/AGP slot usage as most of the chipsets use an internal AGP bus if I recall. Get that PSU replaced and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow, ok turns out the problem was the motherboard it seems the AGP slot may have burned up don't know if an old PSU can cause that kind of damage or if it was something else (overheating perhaps)....


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 6, 2013)

JuarezCause said:


> Wow, ok turns out the problem was the motherboard it seems the AGP slot may have burned up don't know if an old PSU can cause that kind of damage or if it was something else (overheating perhaps)....



A faulty PSU can cause a lot of problems and essentially burn up system in the worst case scenario. Ill suggest not to stress the system that much until the PSU is replaced.


----------



## JuarezCause (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok so I tried reseting the BIOS and the AGP slot is working again but not the board, weird turn of events.

Edit: I mean the GPU is not working had to replace with an old card I had working nice so far


----------

